# November 2010 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

I know it's a bit early but I thought I'd go ahead and start the November thread. Hope it's ok( although I'm not sure how to pin it. If anyone knows how please feel free to tell me, or is it done by a mod?)
1. The Charybdis Novels (1-3)-K.A. Thompson 1,112 pgs pgs 26,762 Loc (11/8/10-11/30/10)     

Total books finished in November:3
Total books started in November:3
Total pages read in November:1,112
Total locations read in November:26,762

_--- link to October thread_


----------



## Margaret

1. _Insatiable_ by Meg Cabot 8329 locations   
Meg Cabot's spin on vampires - light boardering on the fluffy - fun


----------



## Maxx

November 2010

1.  Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (audiobook) as of 11/1 on page 601, completed 11/4, 184 pages
2.  Helen's Babies (kindle) began 11/1, completed 11/18 128 pages
3.  The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks (audiobook) began 11/4, completed 11/21, 384 pages
4.  Rhythm (kindle) began 11/18, 61% through as of 11/30, 200 pages
5.  Mockingjay (audiobook) began 11/21, 30% through as of 11/30, 120 pages
6.  The Body in the Library (kindle) began 11/22, 24% through as of 11/30, 46 pages

Total Partial Books Completed:  1
Total Whole Books Completed:  2

Total Pages Read:  1062


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm weirdly hooked on doing this ....

1. The Blade Itself - Joe Abercrombie - Fantasy - 100% - 11329 lcoations - 544 pages - finished 11/6
2. Still Life - Louise Penny - Mystery - 100% - 5389 locations - 336 pages - finished 11/8
3. Eye of Scota: Cinaed - Serena Yates - m/m Romance - 100% - 3977 locations - 245 pages - finished 11/9
4. One Hit Wonder - Charlie Carillo - Coming of Age - 100% - locations - 320 pages - finished 11/12
5. Necropath - Eric Brown - Science Fiction - 100% - 5510 locations - 416 pages - finished 11/15
6. Dancing In The Lowcountry - James Villas - Southern Fiction - 9% - 380 of 4468 locations - 352 - abandoned 11/15
7. Michael Tolliver Lives - Armistead Maupin - Gay Fiction - 100% - 3903 locations - 288 pages - finished 11/17
8. Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven - Science Fiction - 100% - 12498 locations - 770 pages - finished 11/23
9. There Will Be Dragons - John Ringo - Science Fiction - 16% - 1560 of 10045 locations - 619 pages - abandoned 11/24
10. Starliner - David Drake - Science Fiction - 100% - 04648 locations - 287 pages - finished 11/27
11. The Paradise War - Stephen R. Lawhead - Fantasy - 4% - 334 of 7616 locations - 400 pages

*November's TBR List*

12. Wishbone - Lauren P. Burka - m/m Romance


----------



## Andra

I haven't been tracking as well as I used to, maybe this month will be better...


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING* 1._What the Great Religions Believe_Joseph GaerNon-FictionDTB191 pagesCarried Over2._The Blade Itself (Unabridged)_Joe AbercrombieFantasyAudiobook22:18 hours11/08/20104.50 stars3._The Elegance of the Hedgehog_Muriel BarberyNovelDTB325 pages11/4/20103.50 stars4._Necropath_Eric BrownScience FictionKindle5510 locations11/07/20103.00 stars5._Nemesis_Philip RothNovelKindle2574 locations11/09/20104.00 stars6._The Tiger (Unabridged)_John VaillantNon-FictonAudiobook12:05 hours11/18/20103.50 stars7._The Name of the Wind_Patrick RohfussFantasyDTB722 pages11/15/20104.25 stars8._The Totem_David MorrellSuspenseKindle6500 locations11/20/20103.75 stars9._I'd Know You Anywhere (Unabridged)_Laura LippmanMysteryAudiobook11:11 hours11/26/20103.25 stars10._Cat's Cradle_Kurt VonnegutNovelKindle3516 locations11/22/20104.99 stars11._Surface Detail_Iain M.BanksScience FictionKindle10658 locations11/28/20104.25 stars12._Galileo's Dream (Unabridged)_Kim Stanley RobinsonScience FictionAudiobook20:27 hoursPushed Over13._The Grand Design_Stephen HawkingNon-FictionKindle2387 locations11/30/20104.00 stars

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**ACTUAL LOCS**ACTUAL PAGES**TOTAL EQ LOCS**TOTAL EQ PAGES* January25,5201,95658,7723,457 February34,73469346,6972,737 March31,9141,53057,9243,407 April38,1761,07856,5023,324 May31,1792,54174,3764,375 June48,429179561,9443,644 July49,32176862,3773,669 August40,021040,0212,354September26,08197442,6392,508 October40,227040,2272,366 November31,5211,14450,9692,998      *YTD ACTUAL LOCS**YTD ACTUAL PAGES**YTD EQ LOCS**YTD EQ PAGES* 398,50111,479593,64434,920 
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the totals in estimate equivalents (EQ)


----------



## Aravis60

I can't believe that we have been doing this for over a year! 
Current Reads
1. The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien
2. Half Broke Horses by Jeanette Walls
3. Zorro by Isabel Allende

Finished
1. I Shall Wear Midnight by Terry Pratchett (finished 11/4)- 368 pgs. 
2. Blink: The Power of Thinking Without Thinking by Malcolm Gladwell (finished 11/9)- 320 pgs. 
3. The Choice by Suzanne Woods Fisher (finished 11/12)- 308 pgs.
4. The Mistress of Spices by Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni (finished 11/14)- 338 pgs. 
5. Night Whispers by Leslie Kelly (finished 11/14)- 224 pgs. 
6. What Catholics Really Believe by Karl Keating(finished 11/23)-150 pgs.
7. The Sword of Shannara, Part 1: In the Shadow of the Warlock Lord by Terry Brooks (finished 11/29)- 232 
pgs. 
8. A Wallflower Christmas by Lisa Kleypas (finished 11/29)- 214 pgs.


----------



## izzy

Finished:
1.Out of Time by Monique Martin
started 10/29 finished 11/1 (6145 locs)
2. Amsterdam 2012 by Ruth Francisco
started 11/3 finished 11/11 (3488 locs)
3.  Numbers Rule your World by Kaiser Fung
(3221 locs)
4.  Beautiful Darkness by Kami Garcia and Margaret Stohl
started 11/3 finished 11/24 (7,499 locs)
5. Portal by Imogen Rose
started and finished 11/28 (4,727 locs)
6. Equilibrium by Imogen Rose
started 11/29 finished 11/30 (6,540)

*total books read this month:* 6
*total samples read this month:* 0
*total locs this month:* 31,621
*books read this year:* 52


----------



## pidgeon92

Sourland: Stories -- Joyce Carol Oates -- 384 pages -- 11/6/10
The Weight of Silence -- Heather Gudenkauf -- 384 pages -- 11/6/10
DRACULAS -- J.A. Konrath, Blake Crouch, F. Paul Wilson, Jeff Strand -- 11/5/10
They That Dwell in Dark Places -- Daniel McGachey -- 11/2/10
It's Kind of a Funny Story -- Ned Vizzini -- 448 pages -- 11/16/10
The Neighbor -- Lisa Gardner -- 384 pages -- 11/10/10
Alone -- Lisa Gardner -- 480 pages -- 11/20/10


----------



## Selcien

1. You Suck: A Love Story 229 pages, Started: 10/30, Finished: 11/7

2. (technically) DEAD 64 pages, Started: 11/1, Finished: 11/2

3. The Light Fantastic 267 pages, Started: 11/7, Finished: 11/10

4. Bite Me: A Love Story 203 pages, Started: 11/11, Finished: 11/25

5. A Hymn Before Battle, 353 pages, Started: 11/25, Carried over to December, page 178


----------



## Markus_Kane

I'm guessing we post the books we've read/are reading?

Ok:

1. At Home: A Short History of Private Life, by Bill Bryson 
2. The Invasion (Extended Edition), by William Meikle 
3. IShmael, by Daniel Quinn 
4. One Second After, by William Forstchen


----------



## ladyknight33

November 2010 27,153 locations 6 books

1. *Hustlin Divas De'nesha Diamonds* 5469 locations
2.*One Hit Wonder Charlie Carillo* 6281 locations
3. *Slow Ride: A Rough Riders Story Lorelo James* 840 locations
4 *Midnight Kiss * Robyn Carr Jean Brashear Victoria Dahl 4310 locations
5 *A Simple Amish Christmas* Vanetta Chapman 4554 locations
6. *Indulgence in Death* JD Robb 5699 locations


----------



## cagnes

1. Nine Rules to Break When Romancing a Rake by Sarah MacLean (432 pages) 11/01
2. *Alpha & Omega*: A Companion Novella to Cry Wolf by Patricia Briggs (112 pages) 11/02
3. Cry Wolf by Patricia Briggs (320 pages) 11/03
4. The Rake by Suzanne Enoch (384 pages) 11/06
5. Virgin River by Robyn Carr (409 pages) 11/07 
6. World Without End by Ken Follett (1024 pages) 11/10
7. Once a Knight  by Christina Dodd (416 pages) 11/11
8. Holiday in Death by J.D. Robb (336 pages) 11/13
9. The Iron Duke by Meljean Brook (384 pages) 11/14
10. Autumn Lover by Elizabeth Lowell (416 pages) 11/16
11. Divine By Mistake by P.C. Cast (576 pages) 11/20
12. Across a Moonlit Sea by Marsha Canham (400 pages) 11/22
13. The Iron Rose by Marsha Canham (368 pages) 11/23
14. Shelter Mountain by Robyn Carr (379 pages) 11/26
15. Christmas Eve at Friday Harbor by Lisa Kleypas (224 pages) 11/27
16. Until Forever by Johanna Lindsey (400 pages) 11/29


----------



## chipotle

All are Kindle books unless otherwise noted.

1. Mine Are Spectacular by Lynn Schnurnberger and Janice Kaplan - very good
2. 6 Rainier Drive by Debbie Macomber (Cedar Cove #6) - good
3. Death of a Trophy Wife (Jaine Austen #9) by Laura Levine - good
4. Divorced, Desperate, and Dating (Divorced #2) by Christie Craig - was free, good
5. Lessons in French by Laura Kinsale - good
6. Killing Bridezilla (Jaine Austen #7) by Laura Levine - good
7. Anne of Green Gables by L.M. Montgomery - free, good
8. A Holiday to Remember by Lynnette Kent - ok
9. The Secret Garden by Frances Hodgson Burnett - free, excellent
10. The Perfect Christmas by Debbie Macomber - ok
11. Bake Sale Murder by Leslie Meier (Lucy Stone #13) - was free, ok
12. A Wallflower Christmas by Lisa Kleypas (Wallflowers #5) - good, library book


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Been sewing more than reading this month.

1. Finished _Full Dark, No Stars _ by Stephen King *****
2. Finished _Disintegration_ by Scott Nicholson ***
3. Abandoned: _American Psycho _ by Bret Easton Ellis
4. Finished: _Do Tampons Take Your Virginity _ by Marie Simas ***
5. Finished: _My Name is Memory _ by Ann Brashares ****


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. _The Valley of the Horses_ by Jean M. Auel: 12,502 locations. Begun 11/1, completed 11/13.
2. _Full Dark, No Stars_ by Stephen King: 368 DTB pages. Begun 11/13, completed 11/23.
3. _Towers of Midnight_ by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson: 861 DTB pages. Begun 11/23, on page 148 on 11/30, 148 pages read in November.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in November: 12,502
DTB pages read in November: 516
Books read start to finish in November: 2
Books read partially in November: 1

Books completed in 2010: 55
Total locations read in 2010: 345,855
Total DTB pages read in 2010: 516


----------



## meljackson

Faithful Place by Tana French- finished Nov 1.       Awesome series. I'm so sad I finished it. 
Death on the D List by Nancy Grace- finished Nov 3.    
Whale Song by Cheryl Kaye Tardif- finished Nov 5.     
A Girl Named Mister by Nikki Grimes- finished Nov 6.    
Elixir by Davis Bunn- finished Nov 6.


----------



## Jaasy

1   I Promise by Adrianne Byrd, 320 pages, finished
2   Say You Love Me by Adrianne Byrd, 320 pages, finished
3   Till You Hear From Me by Pearl Cleage, 270 pages, finished
4   Indulgence in Death by J. D. Robb, finished
5   Persuader by Lee Child, resuming...
6   Behind Those Eyes by T P Carter...
7   Slow Ride by Lorelei James, finished
8  Something Worth Fighting For by Lena Matthews, finished
9  Howlin Divas by Denesha Diamond, finished


----------



## Quake1028

1.*Full Dark, No Stars* - Stephen King (5, Locations)
- *A*
2.*A Land of Ash* - David Dalglish (2, Locations) 
- *A*

*Total Books:* 2
*Total Locations:* 
*Total Pages:* 0


----------



## Gayle

*Survivor in Death* - J.D. Robb - 8874 locations
*Certain Wolfish Charm* - Lydia Dare - 4084 locations
*China Rose* - Marsha Canham - 4089 locations
*Lady Jane Grey Bundle* - Deanna Raybourn - 17425 locations
*The Dickens with Love* - Josh Lanyon - 2556 locations


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*11/2Whose Body? Dorothy L. Sayers 4356 loc. Mystery Kindle11/5Clouds of Witness Dorothy L. Sayers 3259 loc. Mystery Kindle11/10The Heretic Queen Michelle Moran 6438 loc. Historical Fiction Kindle11/14Necropath Eric Brown 5401 loc. Science Fiction Kindle11/16The Turn of the Screw Henry James 121 pp. Classics Audio11/21Careless in Red Elizabeth George 721 pp. Mystery DTB11/28Before They Are Hanged Joe Abercrombie 11499 loc. Fantasy Kindle11/28Three Men in a Boat Jerome K. Jerome 2430 loc. Humor Kindle11/30Tracking Magic Marie Schneider 1300 loc. Fantasy Kindle

*Currently Reading:* 
*Currently Listening to:* All Things Wise and Wonderful by James Herriot


----------



## Toby

I'm in again. I've been doing this book count for 1 year & 1 month now.
FINISHED:

1. New Moon ( The Twilight Saga, Book 2) by Stephanie Meyer, 8360 Loc's, 11/4/10
2. The Valley of Horses: with Bonus Content by Jean M. Auel, (Earth Children's Series, Book 2)12502 Loc's, 11/10/10
3. The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency by Alexander McCall Smith, 3351 Loc's, 11/12/10
4. Finger Lickin' Fifteen by Janet Evanovich, 5414 Loc's, 11/13/10
5. The Practice and Science of Drawing by Harold Speed, 4047 Loc's, 11/16/10
6. The Troubleshooter ( Hannibal Jones Mystery Series) by Austin S. Camacho, 5825 Loc's, 11/18/10
7. The Mammoth Hunters: with Bonus Content by Jean M. Aurel (Earth Children's Series, Book 3) 15905 Loc's, 11/27/10 
8. Take the Monkeys and Run ( A Barbara Marr Murder Mystery) by Karen Cantwell, 4094 Loc's, 11/28/10
9. Mystery on Capital Street (A Hannibal Jones Mystery) by Austin Camacho, 471 Loc's, 11/29/10


----------



## summerteeth

1. Piccadilly Jim by PG Wodehouse finished 11/4 - 3028 locations
2. Parliament of Whores: A Lone Humorist Attempts to Explain the Entire U.S. Government by PJ O'Rourke finished 11/5 - 2779 locations
3. A Delusion of Satan: The Full Story of the Salem Witch Trials by Frances Hill finished 11/11 - 3825 locations
4. The Sickness Unto Death: A Christian Psychological Exposition For Upbuilding And Awakening (Kierkegaard's Writings, Vol 19) (v. 19) by Soren Kierkegaard finished 11/12 - 3163 locations
5. In the Valley of the Kings: Howard Carter and the Mystery of King Tutankhamun's Tomb by Daniel Meyerson started 11/12 - 3485 locations


----------



## cargalmn

Read in November...

I am Spock, by Leonard Nimoy (5175 out of this world locations)
I am Nujood, Age 10 and Divorced (1618 meaningful locations) -- seriously, what a read
Digital Fortress, by Dan Brown (5691 locs)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

*Books Read in November*
1.  The Name of the Wind  736 pages Kindle!
2. Towers of Midnight 864 pages DTB
3. The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo 480 pages Kindle!
4. The Girl Who Played With Fire 512 pages Kindle!

[size=8pt]*Read since 9/1/10*
_1. The Passage 784 pages Kindle!
2. Among The Hidden 160 pages Kindle!
3. Among The Imposters 192 pages Kindle!
4. The Local News 368 pages Kindle!
5. Clockwork Angel 496 pages Kindle!
6. Small Favor 432 pages Kindle!
7. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows 784 pages Kindle!
8. The Lost Hero 576 pages Kindle!
9. Endurance: Shackelton's Incredible Voyage 282 pages Kindle!
10. The Name of the Wind 736 pages Kindle!
11. Towers of Midnight 864 pages DTB
12. Girl with the Dragon Tattoo 460 pages Kindle!
13. Girl Who Played with Fire 512 pages Kindle!_


----------



## Neekeebee

Finished Reading:
*Fall of Giants* - Ken Follett
*To Fetch a Thief* - Spencer Quinn 
*Living Rich by Spending Smart* - Gregory Karp
*Enchanting the Lady* - Kathryne Kennedy
*Persuader* - Lee Child
*The Crown Conspiracy* - Michael J. Sullivan Quite good!

 Best read of the month.

N


----------



## talleylynn

1. *My Life in France * by Alex Prud'Homme (Julia Child) (11/10)
4785 locations; 336 pages
2. *Lies, Damned Lies, and Science * by Sherry Seethaler (11/12)
4290 locations; 224 pages
3. *The Dirty Parts of the Bible * by Sam Torode (11/14)
2829 locations; 276 pages
4. *The King and Queen of Perfect Normal * by K A Thompson (11/19)
8914 locations; 442 pages
5. *The Interruption of Everything * by Terry McMillan (11/24)
6110 locations; 384 pages
6. *In Buddha's Kitchen: Cooking, Being Cooked, and Other Adventures in a Meditation Center * by Kimberly Snow (11/26)
DTB; 182 pages
7. *Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder * by Joanne Fluke (11/29)
3063 locations; 304 pages
8. *Candy for Christmas * by Joanne Fluke (11/30)
1059 locations


----------



## sheltiemom

In again!

1.  Rage of Angels - Sidney Sheldon - 7469 locations
2. Circles of  Confusion - April Henry - 4330 locations
3. Deceit: a Novel - Brandilyn Collins - 4788 locations
4. Shaken - J A Knorath - 3566 locations
5. Crocodile on the Sandbank - Elizabeth Peters - 4390 locations
6.  Think of a Number - Johns Verdon - 7581 locations 
7.  A Fatal Grace - Louise Penny - 5773 locations


----------



## chiffchaff

oops - forgot to update yesterday. Hope it's not too late.

Books read in November:
Ghost and the Femme Fatale - Alice Kimberly
Judgment in Death - J.D. Robb
Whiskey Rebels - David Liss
Miracle of Mindfulness - Thich Nhat Hanh
Betrayal in Death - J.D. Robb
Bury Your Dead - Louise Penny
Last Child in the Woods - Richard Louv
Through a Dog's Eyes - Jennifer Arnold
Vermilion Drift - William Kent Krueger
Seduction in Death - J.D. Robb
Stones Into Schools - Greg Mortenson
With No One As Witness - Elizabeth George


----------



## frizico

first timer... neat idea!

*Reading for November, 2010:*
Greatest Show on Earth - Richard Dawkins - 2% (182-190/8276)
Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West - 43% (3700-3707/8436)

*Finished as of Nov 1, 2010:*
Under The Dome - Stephen King (Completed Nov 1)
UR - Stephen King (Completed Nov 3)
The War for Late Night: When Leno Went Early and Television Went Crazy - Bill Carter (Completed November 23)


----------



## MsBea

In


----------



## joanne29

I am in again!

1. We Are All Welcome Here by Elizabeth Berg 224 pgs. 11/6      good solid Berg
2. Deadline by Chris Crutcher 336 pgs. 11/13       excellent
3. Heart of The Matter by Emily Griffin 384 pgs. 11/22      pretty good for chic lit
4. Id Know You Anywhere by Laura Lippman 384 pgs. 11/29      good thriller
5.


----------



## drenee

London Transports by Maeve Binchey.   4240 loc. 
Motor Mouth by Janet Evanovich. 322 pgs. 
Darcy and the Bingleys by Marsha Altman.  4402 loc.
Ashes in the Wind by Kathleen Woodiwiss.  920 pgs.


The Lady in the Tower by Alison Weir.  Audiobook.  16hrs. 54min.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

RavenclawPrefect said:


> *Books Read in November*
> 1. The Name of the Wind]The Name of the Wind736 pages Kindle!
> 
> [size=8pt]*Read since 9/1/10*
> _1. The Passage 784 pages Kindle!
> 2. Among The Hidden 160 pages Kindle!
> 3. Among The Imposters 192 pages Kindle!
> 4. The Local News 368 pages Kindle!
> 5. Clockwork Angel 496 pages Kindle!
> 6. Small Favor 432 pages Kindle!
> 7. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows 784 pages Kindle!
> 8. The Lost Hero 576 pages Kindle!
> 9. Endurance: Shackelton's Incredible Voyage 282 pages Kindle!
> 10. The Name of the Wind_


----------



## geko29

*The 7th Victim* by Alan Jacobson; 7186 locs, 352 pp; Great thriller/mystery about FBI profiling
*Alone* by Lisa Gardner; 5886 locs, 480pp; Interesting look at the aftermath of a police sniper doing his job.
*Relic* by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child; 6867 locs, 480pp; Unsurprisingly much better than the movie based off of it, which is nonetheless a favorite of mine.
*Reliquary* by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child; 7261 locs, 480 pp; Sequel to above, and even better/more detailed.
*They Never Die Quietly* by D.M. Annechino; 5078 locs, 256 pp; Fantastic thriller about a religious serial killer, AmazonEncore selection.

Running totals: 5 books, 32,278 locations, 2,048 pages.


----------



## LauraB

Les Miserables (continued) read last 500 pages, paper, out of 1394
The White Queen , on Kindle, Finished November 24, 1010. 6734 locations.
*Currently reading on Kindle, Cleopatra: A Life . Read 1,143 locations, carrying the rest over to December.


----------



## egh34

Almost forgot to sign up...

1. The Old Willis Place - Mary Downing Hawn 11-2-10 
2. Indulgence in Death - J.D. Robb 11-14-10 
3. Happy Ever After - Nora Roberts 11-19-10
4. Stolen Children - Peg Kehret 11-26-10
5. Solomon's Oak - JoAnn Mapson 11-30-10


----------



## pidgeon92

December 2010 thread here.


----------



## k-newbie

All on K3
Received K3 11/9/10

1. Heat Wave - Richard Castle -  11/13  - 3372  locations -  224 pages
2. The Matchmakers  - Jennifer Colgan - 11/14 - 4862 locations - 256 pages
3. Unbroken: : A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption - Laura Hillenbrand 11/21  - 8990 locations something - 496 pages
4. Just David -  eleanor porter - 11/25 -  2477 locations - 180 pages
5. Til Somebody Loves You -  De DeTarsio - 11/27 - 915 locations
6. Seabiscuit: An American Legend - Laura Hillenbrand 11/830 -  8014 locations - 453 pages


----------

